

Ask HN: Need an advice – continue with the project or open source the code? - AlexLa

Hi Guys,<p>I need your advice. Some time ago I built myself a boomarking webapp.  It wasn&#x27;t feature rich. Just something which helps to save a link from my phone and open it on my laptop later. The problem for me where solved.<p>Later I saw the pocket app came out, read a post about pinboard.in and I though, if people actually paying for these services, I could add some features to my app and release it. I redesigned it( you know what happens when dev is trying to design :) ) and wrote some. But now reading about all the stuff people building I don&#x27;t see this project is valuable anymore.<p>It&#x27;s now at the point where it saves your links via a browser bookmarklet, downloads the page in background on the server and uploads saved pages to the google cloud storage. 
Screenshots: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;kfmc0<p>The question is: what do you think I should do with the project? Do you see some potential in it? I mean, how do you think, can I add some functionality, put a monthly price on it and get some customers (Note: My marketing skills are even worse than my english), or should I just open source the potentially useful modules ( for example, full page download ) and release them on github and NPM ( the whole thing is written in node.js btw)?
======
justintocci
figure out what you want out of it first, then it'll be obvious what you
should do.

From the little info you provide it seems it might be a great test for
learning a little marketing.

~~~
AlexLa
Thanks, you gave me some food for thought

